# Big black house spiders.



## GJPC (25 Sep 2006)

Hi 

New dormer house built two/three years ago. Plagued with big black house spiders and I mean big. Mostly found in bedrooms and sitting/living rooms. Killing 3/4 a night. Any idea on clearing this once and for all before my wife goes cracked.

Thanks!


----------



## delgirl (25 Sep 2006)

Lengthy discussion on the disposal of spiders here.

Must say, I have to agree with bskinti:  



> The spiders we have in this country are harmless clean and very good workers, they set traps for to catch them dirty spitting goo house flys that put their saliva on your food and proceed to suck up whatever they can, the spider don't want to be in your house, they would rather be outside under the eve hiding in dark holes or somewhere where they can set traps and ambush flys etc, and I love it when they catch the maggot infested blue bottle,* 3 cheers for the spider!!!*


----------



## r2d2 (25 Sep 2006)

I just don't get it.......I was called into my neighbours house to dispose of a spider last week....She was petrified.....This girl is a Garda based in Dublin City Centre....How can she be scared of spiders and have chosen a career that will put her in front of junkies, thiefs and scumbags on a near daily basis !??.....

On a more serious note though, PLEASE DO NOT KILL SPIDERS.....Catch them and release them outside if necessary but without them we are all in trouble....

r2d2


----------



## Askor (26 Sep 2006)

Yes, I know of these big (HUGE) spiders. I think they're seasonal. They are so big that I can't catch them the usual way ........ i.e. ball up a paper napkin and scoop them up, and put them outside. So I've come up with a novel approach: use your brush and pan. You may end up killing them if you try a paper towel but if you are gently sweep them into the pan and throw them outside, then they will live on in this world and you will feel better about it.


----------



## jasconius (26 Sep 2006)

I usually put a glass over them and then slide a sheet of paper  against the wall or floor.
Harmless!


----------



## Cashstrapped (6 Aug 2007)

With all the wet weather we've been having a small invasion of these BIG black spiders in our house.  Just wondering if anyone has the name of a repellant that I understand keeps these outside by putting it around the door and windows (may have been mentioned on the Gerry Ryan show a few weeks back).  Unfortunately I am not capable of getting anyway close to bring them outside so it's usually death by shoe/ book, I would prefer keep them out, keep me happy and keep them alive, anyone able to help?


----------



## pansyflower (6 Aug 2007)

I have a daughter who freaks at all spiders so for the sanity of the rest of the household I bought a gadget that hoovers them up humanely. They can then be dropped outside.
 The gadget is battery-driven and is in the form of a plastic tube c. 35cm long x 2 or 3 cm diameter. The battery and a switch are in the handle. 
Procedure: Sneak up to the spider, position the open end of the tube over it, switch it on and it sucks it up. 
Sorry I can't remember where I bought it, but it was definitely in Ireland.


----------



## micamaca (6 Aug 2007)

you can buy a bug catcher in the Gadget Store in the Jervis St centre.  It catches spiders effectively and humanely and you can deposit them outside. 

http://www.strangenewproducts.com/uploaded_images/bug-catcher-749135.jpg

That's what it looks like...great for Daddylonglegs and sometimes flys and wasps too. 

It catches body of spider and leaves legs dangling so they can't escape till you let them go. Fotawildlife park have them too. Don't know where you're based. But am sure you can get them in other places too. Am terrified of spiders but I agree with other posters...they have their place here.


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 Aug 2007)

micamaca said:


> you can buy a bug catcher in the Gadget Store in the Jervis St centre. It catches spiders effectively and humanely and you can deposit them outside.
> 
> http://www.strangenewproducts.com/uploaded_images/bug-catcher-749135.jpg
> 
> ...


 
Why don't you just get a glass, plonk it over them and slide a piece of cardboard under it. You can then dispose of them in the garden. Yes I know its hard to look at them and be anywhere near them but this is coming from someone who used to stand and scream when I saw one.


----------



## Steevo (7 Aug 2007)

I've used clove oil before on doors and windows to keep spiders out.  It worked well as far as I could tell.  Smells like crap though!


----------



## Cashstrapped (7 Aug 2007)

sueellen said:


> Why don't you just get a glass, plonk it over them and slide a piece of cardboard under it. You can then dispose of them in the garden. Yes I know its hard to look at them and be anywhere near them but this is coming from someone who used to stand and scream when I saw one.



While I wish I could even attempt to do this, between the speed of them and the fact I'd need to be blowing into a brown bag to keep breathing when I'd even got that close to them I think thats a non runner.

I'm off to buy some clove olive, keeping them out is my main priority and if this doesn't work I'm off to Jervis for a bug catcher...

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

In my experience most spiders (particularly house spiders) that we get in _Ireland_ can only dash about for a limited period of time and they seem to tire very quickly thus making it much easier to catch them and dispose of them (e.g. into the garden) using some of the approaches mentioned above. 

If you have the reaction above to spiders then it sounds like you have an irrational (albeit common) phobia to them which might respond well to CBT or some other form of structured/logical thinking about the issue. The key thing to remember is that they are *completely harmless*!


----------



## micamaca (7 Aug 2007)

harmless yes...but yuck! they're so ugly some of them.... urgggh!!! 
I know, I know, I'm no oil painting myself but still...I prefer to maintain a safe distance with the bug catcher. I used to do postcard and glass job but was stressful having to look at them that close. Life is much less stressful now  

God bless the inventor of the bug catcher...


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

micamaca said:


> harmless yes...but yuck! they're so ugly some of them.... urgggh!!!


As I said - irrational.


----------



## susie1 (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> As I said - irrational.


 
i was coming down the stairs one day, and heard some crawling/tapping kinda sound, on further investigation it was a HUGE spider walking across the sitting room floor.

scared witless, screaming and flinging random footwear at it (bad aim btw) i eventually managed to bash it with a sweeping brush.  it stayed in a curled up 2" ball for the next 24hrs or so untill bf came home to clear it up.


----------



## quinno (7 Aug 2007)

It's more thabn likely a wolf spider

[broken link removed]


----------



## z108 (7 Aug 2007)

delgirl said:


> Lengthy discussion on the disposal of spiders here.
> 
> Must say, I have to agree with bskinti:
> 
> The spiders we have in this country are harmless clean and very good workers, they set traps for to catch them dirty spitting goo house flys that put their saliva on your food and proceed to suck up whatever they can, the spider don't want to be in your house, they would rather be outside under the eve hiding in dark holes or somewhere where they can set traps and ambush flys etc, and I love it when they catch the maggot infested blue bottle, 3 cheers for the spider!!!



The enemy of my enemy is my friend. Spiders (of the Irish variety) are among the most useful creatures along with honeybees. Theyre 100% scared of us and they are totally harmless. They purify the air and water and kill all sorts of nasty things such as disease carrying bluebottles. So spare a thought for our native spiders. We can easily live side by side as compatible species.  They are beneficial for us. Sure they are ugly but as human beings we should be able to see beyond mere physical appearance. Many people arent exactly oil paintings themselves. Theres much more to life than first impressions. Arm yourself with  some facts, reserve your judgement and then take another look at the humble spider! I think if after this you made a list of all your fears and tried to put the spider in there on a scale of 1 to 10 you'd find it hard to find  a rational reason for giving the humble house spider a high rating.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

susie1 said:


> i was coming down the stairs one day, and heard some crawling/tapping kinda sound, on further investigation it was a HUGE spider walking across the sitting room floor.
> 
> scared witless, screaming and flinging random footwear at it (bad aim btw) i eventually managed to bash it with a sweeping brush.  it stayed in a curled up 2" ball for the next 24hrs or so untill bf came home to clear it up.





quinno said:


> It's more thabn likely a wolf spider
> 
> [broken link removed]


Hardly *HUGE *though? And still harmless unless _susie1 _is referring to living abroad or some non (_Irish_) native spider kept as a pet that got loose or something...


----------



## susie1 (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Hardly *HUGE *though? And still harmless unless _susie1 _is referring to living abroad or some non (_Irish_) native spider kept as a pet that got loose or something...


 
was in Ireland, and it was HUGE, OH thought i was blowing it out of proportion but when he seen the size of the dead thing he knew it would've been bigger when it was running around alive.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Aug 2007)

Our 2 year old would have had great fun playing with a "ba-ba" (spider) of that size. Unfortunately the spiders always come out of such playtime worse off!


----------



## Caveat (7 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Our 2 year old would have had great fun playing with a "ba-ba" (spider) of that size. Unfortunately the spiders always come out of such playtime worse off!


 
Relevant comment Clubman - you obviously don't actively discourage insect/spider contact with your 2 year old?

Can't help thinking that most of the above negative attitudes stem completely from the "EeewwOhmyGoddon'ttouchthatit'sdirtybadbadwashyourhandsdiseases"

...type of parenting


----------



## Paulone (7 Aug 2007)

Spiders are okay because they aren't dirty like other insects and they do control the more minging ones. they can be a bit freaky tho in plague-like numbers.

Have used an electronic pest repellent device that plugs into the socket and emits both electromagnetic pulses and a sound pitched so high that we can't hear it - it's said to be effective against all sorts of vermin and insects so it might work for spiders - I can't tell you if it made a difference or not.

My place has huge amounts of spiders that have little tiny bodies and massive long legs - they look like they're related to daddy-longlegs mayflies. I don't know how many generations have been sucked into the vacuum cleaner but they come back with a vengeance every time!

Someone told me once that spiders were a sign of a clean house with a nice environment, but then someone else pointed out that they were a sign you weren't keeping up with your dusting.

I was bitten by a spider once - not the type described above. I put my hand into a rubber glove that had not been worn for some weeks and this big slivery-black spider bit one of my fingers as I did so. I was quite surprised cos I didn't think spiders here would do that - kept it in a jar for a bit in case global warming had led to spiders here becoming venomous, but there were no ill-effects at all.


----------



## Silvergirl (7 Aug 2007)

Hi

www.spidercatcher.com

They are based in Fermoy and post to anywhere in the world.

Totally humane too and even have smaller more 'portable' ones for your suitcase!!

Support local and free the spiders!!


----------



## geekypee (8 Aug 2007)

You often spot spiders when you catch them unawares out in the open and they run for cover. This gives the impression that they are forever dashing around your house. Actually, after watching where some big ones went (instead of instantly hoovering them up, as I used to) I realised that they spend most of their time in a favourite location, usually some handy crevice like a gap between a book case and a wall. They like to have somewhere to retreat too, and if you creep up on them you'll regularly find them sitting out in the open but within 6-12 inches of their hideaway. I've had some stay in the same spot for several weeks -- the only way you know they're not dead is that they _will _run for cover if you approach too close. I still hoover them if they unnerve me by hanging above a door frame or something like that, but in general I let them be ... the worst they do is leave the leftovers from their meals (presumably the undigestible bits) on the floor ... which is far preferable to having their meals running around intact.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Caveat said:


> Relevant comment Clubman - you obviously don't actively discourage insect/spider contact with your 2 year old?


No - quite the opposite. I used to have a bit of an irrational fear of spiders myself but have gradually overcome it by exposing myself to them.  My other half still lives in fear of them though. Myself and the nipper had great fun playing with the earth worms, wood lice and ants in the garden the other weekend.



Paulone said:


> Spiders are okay because they aren't dirty like other insects


Dirty like what insects? I doubt that there are many in _Ireland _that are that dangerous to health?


> I was bitten by a spider once - not the type described above. I put my hand into a rubber glove that had not been worn for some weeks and this big slivery-black spider bit one of my fingers as I did so. I was quite surprised cos I didn't think spiders here would do that - kept it in a jar for a bit in case global warming had led to spiders here becoming venomous, but there were no ill-effects at all.


 When/where did this happen? In _Ireland _or abroad? I didn't think that any indigenous species could hurt a human with a bite?


----------



## Caveat (8 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Dirty like what insects? I doubt that there are many in _Ireland _that are that dangerous to health?


 
...well the bad news is, and some of the the above posters are not going to like this one bit, I heard the other day that the biggest increase in business over the past year or so for Rentokil etc is in the extermination of...


waitforit...




*Cockroaches!!*

Yep - afraid so. Whilst I find insects (even cockroaches) fascinating there is little doubt that these supernaturally resilient critters do pose some health risks...


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Yeah - I don't think I'd have the nipper playing with them but I can't think of many other insects that would pose much of a problem. Obviously stinging insects would need to be treated with caution but you mentioned _"dirty like other insects" _and I can't think of many in _Ireland _that would fit the bill.


----------



## susie1 (8 Aug 2007)

spiders are not insects
Characteristics
Arachnids may be easily distinguished from insects by the fact that arachnids have eight legs whereas insects have six. The chelicerae serve to macerate food particles. The first post-oral pair of appendages — pedipalps (leg-like mouthparts) — of some species have been adapted for sensory, prey capture or reproductive functions. In Solifugae, the palpi are quite leg-like and make Solifugae appear to have ten legs. The larvae of mites have only six legs; the fourth pair appears when they moult into nymphs. Arachnids are further distinguished by the fact they have no antennae and no wings. They have a two-segmented body, made up of a cephalothorax and an abdomen, the cephalothorax being derived from the fusion of the cephalon (head) and the thorax.
Arachnids are mostly carnivorous, feeding on the pre-digested bodies of insects and other small animals.[_citation needed_] Many are venomous - they secrete poison from specialized glands to kill prey or enemies.[_citation needed_] Others are parasites, some of which are carriers of disease. Arachnids usually lay eggs, which hatch into immature adults.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Aug 2007)

Sorry - meant to use the more general term "creepy crawlies" - but then that might exclude bees/wasps - oh dear...


----------



## susie1 (8 Aug 2007)

does 'creepy crawlies' include babies?  some are creepy looking


----------



## Muffinb (8 Aug 2007)

Lemon rubbed into the corners or around the alcoves supposedly keeps them away as they don't like it stckimg to their feet. Havent tried it myself though but I got a huge one the other night in the bedroom while watching TV, I could see something out of my peripheral vision and it was about 5 ft away!!!! Monster thing it was, out the window with the iold pint glass and bit of cardboard trick always works. Not my, husband by the way, Im scared of them, like to know where they are or where theyve gone and not near me. Funny dont mind mice or rats though....

Irrational or what??


----------



## Toby (8 Aug 2007)

Don't they come back in when you just put them in garden though, I thought they were suspected of usually returning to the place they were found?


----------



## milly123 (9 Aug 2007)

We were plauged with those spiders last year and I lived in fear of the same thing again this summer but so far nothing..... wonder why that is ??  I hope i'm not talking too soon


----------



## bcol1 (9 Aug 2007)

Can someone please tell me are we talking about beetle type things? We are plagued with them in the house for the past month, only see them at night time, after 9/10pm, then i usually find at least 2 or sometimes 4 or 5 of them a night. They are what i would describe as a beetle, black hard shell back, sort of long oval shape? they are driving me demented, especially as i opened the fridge the other night and found one dead between the doors of fridge & fridge freezer. Afraid of my life they were cockroaches but husband says they're not big enough, more like garden beetles. Anyone got the same probs?


----------



## micamaca (9 Aug 2007)

susie1 said:


> does 'creepy crawlies' include babies? some are creepy looking


 

   I totally agree!


----------



## Caveat (9 Aug 2007)

Bcol1, Is it one of these?

http://www.habitas.org.uk/groundbeetles/species.asp?item=7285

If so, very common particularly near outside doors under fridges etc.
They like damp so addressing any possible damp problems might help.

Cockroaches come in all sizes and colours but not, I don't think, black.
Cockroaches, although increasing in numbers,  are still relatively rare in Ireland anyway


----------



## ClubMan (9 Aug 2007)

bcol1 said:


> Can someone please tell me are we talking about beetle type things? We are plagued with them in the house for the past month, only see them at night time, after 9/10pm, then i usually find at least 2 or sometimes 4 or 5 of them a night. They are what i would describe as a beetle, black hard shell back, sort of long oval shape? they are driving me demented, especially as i opened the fridge the other night and found one dead between the doors of fridge & fridge freezer. Afraid of my life they were cockroaches but husband says they're not big enough, more like garden beetles. Anyone got the same probs?


Can you identify the beetle using this site? Most if not all _Irish _beetles are harmless. Cockroaches would be a different matter and most likely indicate a problem with hygiene, food storage etc. but even cockroaches don't seem to be as dangerous as people might assume.


----------



## bcol1 (9 Aug 2007)

Thanks Caveat and Clubman, looking at that site of beetles i can now rest assured what we have in our house are beetles, not cockroaches. I believe the front door is the main problem, there are 3 little holes drilled through the draft excluder on the bottom of the door, and i find them in the front hall mostly. Just need to figure out now how to get rid of them, stop them coming in.


----------



## z108 (9 Aug 2007)

So if spiders are arachnids and not insects. And insects are a different classification.

Then whats the super class ? What scientic term is used to describe  both classes of creature ? Whats the name used to describe the common class of creature ?


----------



## Caveat (9 Aug 2007)

Good question:

_Phylum Arthropoda _maybe?

Although it also refers to crustaceans, worms & others as well as insects/arachnids.

I'll check my _Alien Empire_ book tonight!


----------



## lindylou (9 Aug 2007)

citronella, they hate it!!!!!! watched it on HOW CLEAN IS YOUR HOUSE last week i think you can get it as an oil . you put it on a cloth, put the cloth on the handle of a brush and wipe onto the walls ( or floor ) especially into the corners, which is where they usually go to, to  put on their saddles !!!!! i for one am in favour of bashing the hell out of them, they have more legs than me and they move faster, good luck!


----------



## kibby (15 Aug 2007)

Read some where that, annually, the spider population in the UK scoffs an amount of insects _*equal to the mass of the human population*_.

Let's put it this way: would you prefer to see the odd spider now and again, or have 70kg of bluebottles in your house?


----------



## Kookie123 (16 Aug 2007)

I know I'll probably get panned for advocating chemicals, but here goes

Doff Flying & Crawling Insect Killer is brillant for getting rid of ants and generally you dont tend to see any other creepy things around either.  It smells revolting and you need to open windows and remove plants and food and spray around the skirting boards, door frames and window frames.  We normally have an ant attack in about May (not this year tho) and once the room is sprayed you wont see an ant or pretty much anything else crawling for the rest of the year.

I know its irrational but I'm with the yuck spider brigade and cant go near them to get them out. My skin is crawling just typing this...


----------



## ClubMan (16 Aug 2007)

Kookie123 said:


> My skin is crawling just typing this...


That's nothing - have you seen the *SIZE *of the spider under your chair!!!!


----------



## Kookie123 (17 Aug 2007)

Thanks Clubman

Have just come back in having run screaming from the building (wouldn't be the first time)


----------



## PeterGriffin (11 Sep 2007)

Anybody else noticed a lot more of the huge ones (I think they're called giant house-spiders) around this year? Seeing nearly one a day now and not just at home!! Maybe it's just the time of year or it could be they're following me!!!!


----------



## sham_bo (11 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> As I said - irrational.


 
Just for info - one of the key tenets of CBT is that it doesn't dictate to a person what is a rational or irrational thought.

I doubt you're a CBT practitioner, so it might be worth trying to restrict yourself from making such misleading comments in the future.  A little knowlede is a dangerous thing!


----------



## Sarsfield (11 Sep 2007)

PeterGriffin said:


> Anybody else noticed a lot more of the huge ones (I think they're called giant house-spiders) around this year? Seeing nearly one a day now and not just at home!! Maybe it's just the time of year or it could be they're following me!!!!


 
Over on boards.ie, on a simliar thread to this, someone pointed out, with links, that these threads appear in August/September every year!  So it's nothing unusual this time around either.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

sham_bo said:


> I doubt you're a CBT practitioner


I'm not - but that does not alter the fact that being scared of harmless insects/spiders is irrational.


----------



## sham_bo (11 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I'm not - but that does not alter the fact that being scared of harmless insects/spiders is irrational.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

sham_bo said:


>


Profound response. But if you think that such a fear is rational then perhaps you could explain?


----------



## 1308dorina (11 Sep 2007)

I came across one of these huge montrous house spiders last night......only myself and my mother were in the house.....i jumped up on a chair and cried with the fright.....my mother eventually killed it with a shoe when she got over the shock that we didn't have a big strong man in the house to do the dirty work for us! I can't bear to even look at them.....the sight of them makes me want to throw up......i think i'll try the Citronella option


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

1308dorina said:


> I came across one of these huge montrous house spiders last night


How big was it really? I suspect that you are exaggerating just a teeny weeny bit there...


> I can't bear to even look at them.....the sight of them makes me want to throw up


----------



## sham_bo (11 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Profound response. But if you think that such a fear is rational then perhaps you could explain?


 
which is the point i was trying to make.  How can you explain that somebody elses fear/feelings etc is rational or irrational when they themselves hold it, not you?  Moreover, what gives anybody the right to tell somebody they are having rational or irrational thoughts/feelings?

Whilst i was glad to see a reference to CBT as a possible means of helping to overcome fears, i think the follow-up was misleading.

profound enough?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2007)

sham_bo said:


> Moreover, what gives anybody the right to tell somebody they are having rational or irrational thoughts/feelings?


Fear of something that cannot physically harm you is surely irrational by any objective assessment?


----------



## 1308dorina (12 Sep 2007)

Hey Clubman, it was really huge.....it was about the size of the palm of my hand.....and i'm not saying that i have huge palms but i thought it was huge for a spider!
I met another one in my bedroom last night.....identical to the one the night before......i'm hoping they're not nesting somewhere in my house!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

1308dorina said:


> it was about the size of the palm of my hand


You must have small enough palms so! Unless it was an escaped _Tarantula _or some other non native type or something?


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

1308dorina said:


> i'm hoping they're not nesting somewhere in my house!


 
...err... don't mean to upset you, but they more than likely _are_ nesting in your house as they sound like house spiders.

Do you have or would you consider getting a cat?  Our cat will go for anything that moves - mice, birds, frogs, spiders...even flies and wasps!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

Caveat said:


> Do you have or would you consider getting a cat?


Be careful of where this might end...!


----------



## Caveat (12 Sep 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Be careful of where this might end...!


 
 

Funny, I couldn't help thinking of that when I was typing!


----------



## 1308dorina (12 Sep 2007)

Oh my god.....don't tell me they're nesting in my house! We don't like cats and i'm allergic to them anyway. We have big dogs so a cat wouldn't last very long.


----------



## S.L.F (5 Sep 2008)

We just had 2 monstrocious big spiders recently so I thought I'd resurrect this thread as it seems to come up every year.

We went out to but one of those spider catcher yokes, my little boy loves to catch them.

I hate it when people kill them I just don't see the point.

Irish spiders are totally harmless to us.

As for them being ugly I think  is far more hideous.


----------



## Jo90 (9 Sep 2008)

on the subject of spiders nesting, saw two large ones last night in close proximity and wondered if we were going to be "treated" to some more over the next while ?

are they more likely to have come from outside in ? and was it just coincidental that i saw two together ?

not a great fan of them and despite all the virtues bestowed upon them in this thread i still dont want them in my house.


----------



## ney001 (9 Sep 2008)

My house is plagued with the skinny almost see-through spiders at the moment, removed about 10 last night from my bedroom - kitchen is full of them, fun for the cats though!


----------

